

The Most Common Flaw In Software Performance Testing - blackcat786
http://saasinterrupted.com/2009/12/16/the-most-common-flaw-in-software-performance-testing/

======
ams6110
_One simple and easy way to run meaningful performance tests is to take a
snapshot of your production data (minus any personal/private information of
course)_

That's the real trick isn't it? You need to sanitize personal data, but
maintain similar cardinality on all the indexes.

------
delano
Using production data sets is very important. It's also really important to
understand what your users are doing or will be doing with your application.
It doesn't matter if the dataset is realistic if the simulated traffic doesn't
represent realistic activity.

